# Math Peptide question



## WendysBaconator (Feb 1, 2012)

My Ipam is 2mg.  I add 2ML of Bac Water to it.  How many IUs do i need for a 100mcg dosage?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

10iu's


----------



## WendysBaconator (Feb 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 10iu's


 
Thats exactly what i thought. On peptide calculator its giving me 5


----------



## booze (Feb 2, 2012)

i just used it and gave me the correct answer...got the right figures in there?


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Put how many cc that your pin is then it will how many mgs your peptide are then how many ml.water you put in the in the upper right side it will ask how many mcgs you want it at
Then it will give you the total mics you need to drawl


----------



## unclem (Feb 2, 2012)

not that hard.


----------

